# Using a skid steer for mowing



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Does anyone use a skid steer for mowing?
I really wanted a Bobcat Toolcat, but I just dont have the money after upgrading my small tractor and buying manure spreader.
I think I can get a cab skid steer with A/C for 10-15 K.
I wondered if a skid steer would work well with a 6' front finish mower and a 6' brush cutter???
I could also load hay bales, move hay bales in barn, load mushroom compost, etc.

Does anyone use their skid steer for small to medium size areas that need to be mowed?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Wasn't part of your reasoning on the toolcat that it wouldn't tear up fields like a tractor might?If so, better get a tracked skiddy.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't think they're terribly efficient as grass cutters, might be on the high side of fuel costs.....I've used one for reclaiming old ground...... pneumatic tires or tracks, both of em can tear up some ground. Personally I would rather the mowing unit be behind me......depending on what I'm cutting of course, advantages to both I suppose. I'd like to find a skid with air for 10k can you find em that cheap? I've haven't scoped em out lately as telehandler/skid steer is what I need......I've thought of putting a mower deck on my JCB520 but for 3-4k or more, do t think it would appeal to me that much.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Good feedback. I think the mowing would be long strips. Not a lot of turning.
No problem with tracks.

The bottom line is this: What can I get for under $15K with 4WD,AC cab, reasonably low hours, parts availability that can finish mow, rough mow, and load 1000-lb round bales???
I dont want a rear pull type finish mower.
Seems like only a skid steer could fit all those needs.
Open/welcome other suggestions.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

The idea of having a mower out in front sounds good. Kind of like a zero turn.

Having said that I cringe when I have to take my skid steer in the yard. No way around tearing up some sod. A mower would be hydralically driven, which is available in the 3 point hitch quick attachments now. The down side is the hydraulics will bog down when asked to work under a constant load for any amount of time. May also heat up as well.

Brush cutter is great on a skidsteer. It takes some getting to know as the hydraulics bog down and have to get back up to speed from time to time. Not like a PTO driven cutter.

I do not use the brush cutter much. When I do I am reminded just how handy it is. I can trim fence lines from the overhanging limbs. I have used it on a leased place to cut under the barb wire fence. My brush cutter has a large fly wheel. As long as I keep the flywheel flying I am in good shape. Funny but I can clear under brush in the woods easier than I can cut grass under the fences. The thick, constant cutting of grass slows the fluid flow. The under brush is "whack and go".


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

I asked a couple bobcat techs about your toolcat questions back in dec. They didn't think the arm would hold up for moving round bales. They both said they've seen the loader get bent or ripped off. Mostly from guys who are used to tractors.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I hate running my skidsteer across fields even though I do it all the time. Its hard on the back even with a suspension seat...You really bounce around....


----------



## Westcliffe01 (Feb 16, 2015)

Make sure that the hydraulic flow on the machine you are looking to get will run a 6' mower of any kind. I would also verify if the capacity (with a bale spear attachment fitted) is going to work for round bales.

The wheel base on a skid steer is really short and they can be really tippy. They also have quite limited ground clearance.

I would rather try to find a used loader or telehandler and fit the appropriate attachments to that.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Good feedback. I think the mowing would be long strips. Not a lot of turning.No problem with tracks.The bottom line is this: What can I get for under $15K with 4WD,AC cab, reasonably low hours, parts availability that can finish mow, rough mow, and load 1000-lb round bales???I dont want a rear pull type finish mower.Seems like only a skid steer could fit all those needs.Open/welcome other suggestions.


I don't think you can get all of that for 15k.....skids are great but only with the necessary attachments and they come at a price......having said that, I sure wish I had one, tracks please.....


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

My neighbor feeds his cattle everyday with a Toolcat. He has had zero problems with his and it gets a lot of use. Rode with him last week when he was feeding. Told him I would like to have one until he told me what he paid for his 4 years ago. I will keep going with my JD. They should be called Toycat.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

NDVA HAYMAN said:


> My neighbor feeds his cattle everyday with a Toolcat. He has had zero problems with his and it gets a lot of use. Rode with him last week when he was feeding. Told him I would like to have one until he told me what he paid for his 4 years ago. I will keep going with my JD. They should be called Toycat.


How much are they? 25k?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> How much are they? 25k?


You can get a good used one for $25k
I think the arm breaking for round bales is pretty ridiculous. Bobcat builds some pretty tough machinery. 
I see people use them for harder work than round bales. 
I do agree they're a bit of a toy. Local college campus runs one with a 90" finish mower on front. Looks like it does a great job.
I think they have 26GPM pump.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Would a finish mower or brush mower provide a suitable cut for baling?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I cut my hay with a discbine.
I have areas of lawn and brush I need to cut as well as unload, move bales, maybe even a little dirt work.


----------



## MDill (Feb 8, 2015)

I had to look up what a toolcat was, not my area of expertise. 
Over in Europe they use all sorts of machines sort of like that thing for mowing, tedding, raking and many other things. Granted they all have front 3pt hitches not a single arm. 
When I was in Switzerland we had an older Schiltrac with a hay body on it, some other farms near where I was had newer Lindners, Reforms and Schiltracs. They had every kind of implement under the sun for those things. Only the big custom guys had large tractors. If I knew how to get my pictures on here I'd show you guys what I mean.
Moral of the story I could see it being done, I'd be a little leary of that arm though, too bad you can't get a front mount 3pt hitch. I don't think it's that crazy an idea.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> I cut my hay with a discbine.
> I have areas of lawn and brush I need to cut as well as unload, move bales, maybe even a little dirt work.


If you took out "lawn" I'd say a skid steer would be perfect. They're just going to leave a certain amount of track (not rut) in lawn even in near perfect conditions.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's rough lawn, not finished or pristine front yard type lawn grass. Beginning to think I should forget mowing with a SS and get a bigger mmm tractor.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Mmm tractor?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Have you looked into a used front mount mower? I see them off and on with ac and big decks for a few to 10k on CL here.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

8350HiTech said:


> Mmm tractor?


Mid mount mower


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

deadmoose said:


> Have you looked into a used front mount mower? I see them off and on with ac and big decks for a few to 10k on CL here.


You mean like a Kubota F3680?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Yup. They made plenty with cabs and ac as well... Schools and cities use them around here.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I asked my dealer about them and he said heat, but no AC. They are nice, though. 
Toolcat only readily available one with AC or a cab skid steer.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

If you can find a good skidder with H/AC& cab for under 15K maker sure you find 2 of them 1 for me also


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

The way the skidsteer market is right now you will be lucky to find anything at 20K.

I just sold an 01 LS170, open cab, 1200 hours but average paint. Went for $12,200 the first day in the paper. 3 other guys wanted to buy it....


----------

